# Ideen zu Anti-Bug-Kampagne



## Chris0974 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr nicht auch die Schnauze voll, das es heutzutage nur noch Programme auf den Markt kommen, die nur so von Fehlern strotzen?!!

Die Software kommt immer unsausgereifter auf den Markt! Die Programmierer geraten zunehment unter Druck von den Finanzgebern, die nur Kohle mit den Programmen einsacken wollen. Leider nehmen sie dabei immer heufiger in Kauf das die Programme Fehler enthalten, die wenn sie nur noch ein, zwei Monate später rauskommen würden aufgespürt und beseitig werden könnten. Das wird deutlich indem Patches und Bugfixes schon am Erscheinungstag, bzw in der selben Woche noch erscheinen!

Last uns nun darüber Diskutieren, was wir gegen diesen Trent unternehmen können!!! 

Mein Vorschlag wäre für den Anfang eine Art Top10 der Softwareschmieden, bei der die Programme an oberster Stelle stehen die die wengisten Bugs enthält. Zur Bewertung sollen nur die Funktionstüchigkeit des Programme kommen (ungeachtet dessen Brauchbarkeit des Programms im Alltag oder bei Spielen dessen Spielspass). Das Programm bekommt Schlechtpunkte je nach schwerheit des entdeckten Bugs (z.B. 1 Schelchtpunkt für kleine Darstellungsfehler, 1000 Schlechtpunkte für Bug die das Programm/Spiel unbrauchbar bzw Unspielbar machen)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?
Eure Meinung ist gefragt!
Christian


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2010)

hmm, das is zwar nett gemeint, aber irgendwie is das hier ein user-news bereich un kein diskussions-bereich *g*

aber prinzipiell geb ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja an sich eine nette Idee, aber relativ schlecht umseetzbar.

Wie möchtest du das organisieren? Website? Das würde fast nur auf Spieletests hinauslaufen, von denen es ja schon massig gibt, wo Bugs auch angesprochen werden.

Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Spielehersteller Testexemplare geben = 0.. denn wer möchte schon kostenlos was geben, damit es systematisch zerstört wird  Weil Bugs finden sich immer 

Und auch das finden ist so ne Sache. Was ist denn, wenn ein Bug nur in einer bestimmten Hardwareconfig auftritt? Wie ist dies dann zu bewerden?
Und wie kann ein Programm bei Erscheinung schon eine Wertung haben, wenn viele Bugs doch erst nach längerer Benutzung auffallen (im Bezug auf die nicht vorhandenen Prviews.)
Denn wenn erstmal die Progs gekauft sind ist es den Publishern doch ziemlich wurst, ob da irgendwer beurteilt, dass da zu viele Bugs sind.
Ich würde mal behaupten dass ein Großteil der Verkäufe immer am Anfang ist.

Wenn man das alles irgendwie klärt, bin ich gerne dabei 

Hab den Thread erstmal abonniert.


Gruß
zcei

Edit: das mit dem Usernewsbereich ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Vll mal nen Mod bitten das zu verschieben. Wahrscheinlich in die Gamessection oder RuKa


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Oktober 2010)

Habe den Thread mal zu den sonstigen Spielethemen verschoben.


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Oktober 2010)

klasse idee, aber ums deutlich zu sagen: arschlos.
wenn es aber ein umsetzbares konzept gibt, bin ich dabei


----------



## MysticBinary82 (29. Oktober 2010)

Die möglichkeiten, die du leider gänzlich ausgelassen hast sind:

1. Software wird immer komplexer und komplizierter. Wenn man sieht wie viel middleware in so manchem Spiel drin steckt.

2. Lässt sich wie schon zcie sagte nicht immer abschätzen welche HW-config zu Problemen führen kann.

3. Kann auch der User selbst schuld an Bugs sein. Schlechte Treiberpflege (Treiber einfach über den alten spielen) oder andere Softwareinkompatibilitäten.

Grundsätzlich finde ich deine Idee nicht schlecht, würde aber das Problem nicht umbedingt beseitigen, da ein Spiel solange es nicht released ist der Produktionsfirma Geld kostet.


----------



## Chris0974 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wegen der Umsetzung:

Man könnte einen eigenen Thread-Rubrik hier im Forum bereitstellen, für jede Neuerscheinung einen Thread anlegen, in dem die ersten Käufer ihre ersten Erfahrungen zu diesen Programm preisgeben, die dann von Moteratoren/bzw. Freiwilligen ausgewertet und in die entsprächenden Top 10 die Werte eintragen. (Ich denke das es einige Leute geben wird, die sich gene diese Aufgabe übernehmen). Wenn eine Herstellerfirma besonders negativ heraussticht, könnten dann die Redakteure von den Zeitschriften, die weiteren zukünfigen Progamme dieser Firma besonders unter die Lupe nehmen, ob sich in der Gesamtheit etwas verändert. Die Top 10 könnte in den Zeitschriften bzw. auf deren Homepages veröffentlicht werden. (Die Spiele-Top 10 könnte z.B. bei euer schwesternzeitschrift in der PC-Games abgedruckt werden. Neben der Top 10 für die beliebtesten Spiele. Anwendungssoftware könnten bei einer andern, die sich auf Anwendungssoftware spezialisier haben wie z.B. C't (sorry an die Redaktion von PC-Games/PC-Games-Hardware für die Fremdwerbung, aber ich denke sie ist ja keine wirkliche Konkurenz zu euch, da sie ja wie gesagt sich auf Anwendungen Spezalisiert haben. Auserdem gefällt mir euere Aufmachung besser).

Wegen der Akzeptanz der Software-Industrie:

Ich denke am Anfang wird sich die Software-Industrie diese Rubrik belächeln oder Ignorieren. Aber ich glaube im Laufe der Zeit, wenn diese Rubrik anklang bei den Nutzern finded, werden sie bei der Ehre gebackt und versuchen sich besser in der Liste zu Positionieren.

Zu dieser Idee hätte ich auch die Meinung der Redaktion gerne gehört!
Ich bin auch offen für jeden anderen Vorschlag. Schließlich habe ich diesen Thread dafür erzeugt!

Christian

An MysticBinary82:
Deine Aufgeführten Punkte sind berechtigt! Ich meinte Primär z.B. Fehler wie bei Gothic 4, wo man wenn man das Spiel durchgespielt hat, nicht mehr ein neues (mit einen Schwiergkeitsgrad) Anfangen kann. Nur wenn man die alten Spielstände löscht kann man das Spiel nochmal spielen. Auf solche Vermeidbaren Fehler ziele ich ab! (siehe Offizelle Gothic 4 Homepage (http://www.arcania-game.com/)- Forum)


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke dass wir das eher parallel aufziehen müssen.

wenn das gut läuft kann man immernoch mit PCG(H) kooperieren, aber die werden das nicht auf gutdünken in ihre Zeitschrift packen, vorallem nicht, wenn die Informationen nur von Usern kommen und nicht redaktioneller Art sind.

Da müssen wir schon selbst Hand anlegen.

So Fehler wie in Gothic 4 sollten aber schon vermieden werden


----------



## MysticBinary82 (29. Oktober 2010)

Chris0974 schrieb:


> An MysticBinary82:
> Deine Aufgeführten Punkte sind berechtigt! Ich meinte Primär z.B. Fehler wie bei Gothic 4, wo man wenn man das Spiel durchgespielt hat, nicht mehr ein neues (mit einen Schwiergkeitsgrad) Anfangen kann. Nur wenn man die alten Spielstände löscht kann man das Spiel nochmal spielen. Auf solche Vermeidbaren Fehler ziele ich ab! (siehe Offizelle Gothic 4 Homepage (http://www.arcania-game.com/)- Forum)


 
OK, dass ist ein Argument. Was auch eher weniger als bug zu sehen ist sind schlecht Konsolenports. Da meine ich weniger die Grafik als viel mehr die teils probleme am anfang. Eines hat ja PCGH erst heute aufgedeckt bei Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2


> Das Spiel sorgte auch für einige Probleme (siehe Star Wars The Force Unleashed PC: Technische Macken und weitere Ärgernisse). Der Nachfolger bildet hier keine Ausnahme, so war es uns zuerst nicht möglich, das Spiel aufgrund eines CRC-Fehlers zu installieren. Erst der Wechsel des (bisher einwandfrei arbeitenden) Laufwerks und eine weitere Installations-DVD schafften Abhilfe, um die rund 11 GiByte auf die Platte zu schaufeln. Auf einem anderen PC ließ sich Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2 zwar installieren, aber nicht starten.


 
Sowas ist auch nicht tragbar.


----------



## Chris0974 (3. November 2010)

Mir scheint das es doch kein so grosses Interesse an diesen Thread besteht als ich dachte!

Sorry an alle, die das wirklich Interessiert hat, aber bei so wenigen Beiträgen...

Sollte bis Ende nächsten Woche keine weiteren Ideen oder Meinungen mehr kommen, bitte ich die Administatoren diesen Thread leider zu löschen.

mit grossen bedauern
Chris


----------



## bleifuß90 (3. November 2010)

Mir scheint die Umsetzung da auch extrem schwer, da die Bewertungspunkte mehr subjektiv als objektiv sind. Als Beispiel kann man da F1 2010 nennen. Für mich hat das Spiel in allen Punkten versagt und ist unspielbar (angepriesen wurde es als Simulation und auch in einigen Shops unter dieser Kategorie zu finden - ich als Sim-Fan finde diesen Arcarde-Racer einfach eine Zumutung), ich könnte das Spiel jetzt in allen Punkten nieder reden und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt. Andere wiederum finden das Spiel Top und können ganz offensichtliche Bugs nicht erkennen weil sie das Spiel nicht als das sehen was es hätte eigentlich werden sollen. Das dass unumgänglich ist sollte klar sein, Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden. Aber hier jetzt eine passende Bewertungsrichtlinie zu finden halte ich fast schon für unmöglich. 

Um bei dem oben genannten Beispiel zu bleiben machen wird doch jetzt mal ne kleine Aufstellung um zu sehen wie weit die Meinungen auseinander gehen. 
Alle Bugs sind jetzt mal auf die Release Version bezogen.

1. Fehlender DX11 Modus

2. AMD 6-Kern Problematik

3. Boxenstopp-Bug

4. geskriptete KI

5. Reifenplatzer-Bug

6. Gegner-rammt-mich-und-ich bekomme-Strafe-Bug

7. Fahrzeuge sehen aus als würden sie schweben

Bewertet mal diese Punkte.
Ich schlage hier eine Skala von 0-10 vor wobei 0 gut ist und 10 schlecht. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Chris0974 (6. November 2010)

Ok, habe es noch nicht gespielt aber ich versuchs einmal

1. Fehlender DX11-Modus:
Ist kein Fehler des Programms. Daher keinen Einfluss auf Wertung!

2. AMD 6-Kern Problematik:
Wie aussert sich diese?
Spiele die jetzt erscheinen sollten schon mit aktueller Hardware zurechtkommen! Bei Spiele die zur selben Zeit rauskommen oder früher als die Hardware, sind Fehler zu tollerieren. (Man kann nicht verlangen das Spiele mit einer Hardware funktionieren, die noch nicht Release war. Da es den 6-Kerner schon fast ein ca. 1/4 Jahr vor den Release des Programms gab und die entwickler diesen berücksichtigen konnten) Also 7

3. Boxenstopp-Bug:
Kann ich nicht bewerten, da ich dessen Auswirkungen nicht kenne.

4. geskriptete KI:
Ist zwar nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Ist aber kein Fehler des Programm. Nicht bewertet

5. Reifenplatzer-Bug:
Fehler in der Spielengine! Auswirkung unbekannt, also?

6. Gegner-rammt-mich-und-ich-bekomme-Strafe Bug:
Ist eindeutig ein Fehler in der Programmlogik! 3

7. Fahrzeuge sehen aus als würden sie schweben:
Ist eindeutig ein Fehler den man vermeiden kann, hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf das Spiel, daher 3

Gesamtwertung: 7
Begründung: Wurde bei Punkt 2 erläutert! Kann auch noch schlechter werden, wenn ich die Infos zu den Punkten 3 und 5 erhalte. Verbessern kann sich die wertung nur, wenn alle Punkte ausgemertz wurden. Und warum keine 10, weil ich die 10 nur werten würde wenn das Programm unspielbar were. (Wie z.B. Fehler in der Programmlogik, die das Weiterkommen im Spiel nicht ermöglichen (wie damals bei Oblivion, wo trotz erfüllter Aufgaben die Handlung nicht weiterschaltet))

An alle F1 2010 Fans: Sorry, dieser schlechte Wert ist begründet in den Mengel in der Software und hat nichts zu tun mit Spielspass oder ob mir das Programm gefällt!

PS: Die Bewertung sollte nicht von "gut" bis "schlecht" lauten, sondern

Wert ...... Bedeutung
0 ....... Alles läuft einwandfrei
1 ....... Programm hat kleine Fehler, die aber keinen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen haben.
2 ....... Programm hat Fehler, die den Spielablauf auf einigen seltenen Konfigurationen beeinträchigen
3 ....... Programm hat Fehler, die den Spielablauf auf einigen seltenen Konfigurationen schwer beeinträchtigen
4
5
6
7
8 ...... Programm hat schwere Fehler
9 ...... Programm ist fast nicht lauffehig
10 ..... Programm ist nicht lauffehig


----------



## bleifuß90 (6. November 2010)

OK dann hier noch deine Infos.

AMD 6-Kern  Problematik: Das speil startet nicht solang nicht unter Windows 2-Kerne abgeschaltet werden. (über msconfig)

Boxenstopp-Bug: Wenn mehrere Fahrzeuge mit dir in die Box fahren musst du solange warten bis alle an dir vorbei sind, erst dann gibt der Lollypop Mann dir das Zeichen zum weiterfahren. Dabei ist es egal ob du schon mit dem Service durch bist oder nicht. Ebenfalls müssen andere KI-Fahrzeuge keinen Regulären Stopp machen. Im Reglement steht das mindestens ein Reifenwechsel Pflicht ist, aber im Spiel müssen sich die KI-Fahrzeuge daran nicht halten.

Reifenplatzer-Bug: Du fährts mit Nagelneuen Reifen aus der Box raus und nach der 2ten Kurve gibts ein Reifenplatzer. Dabei bist du kein einziges mahl von der Strecke abgekommen und immer schön auf dem Asphalt gefahren, wie andere Fahrzeuge auch aber diese kommen komischerweise keine solchen Schäden.


----------



## Chris0974 (7. November 2010)

Der AMD 6-Kern Problematik ist wirklich übel! Die Wertung von 7 ist damit untermauert, vieleicht were eine 8 auch schon gerechtfertigt! Wie bereits schon erwähnt sollte die Entwickler mit 6- oder 8-Kerner rechnen! Lange genug waren sie ja angekündigt und die 6-Kerner auch schon auf dem Markt als das Spiel erschien, sodass sie sich darauf einstellen konnten bzw. sollten!

Was die anderen beiden "Bug" betrifft, sie sind keine Programmfehler sondern ungerechte Handikaps bzw. Benachteiligung des Spielers! Also sollten sie auch nicht bewertet werden! Anders were es gewesen wenn sie Abstürze oder ähnliches hervorriefen! Übrigens in allen Spielen "cheatet" die KI (besonders in den Schwereren Schwierigkeitsgraden)! Mir ist kein Spiel bekannt wo es nicht so wehre (mit ausnahmen von Schachprogrammen und ähnliche)! Beispiele: Bei vielen Ego-Shutern "sieht" die KI durch geschlossene Türen oder Wände; Bei Autorennen habe die Autos der KI immer Bodenhaftung und kommen dadurch von ihrer Bahn nicht ab, egal wie schnell sie fahren; etc. etc. (diese Beispiele könnte man noch beliebig ausdehnen)

mfg Chris


----------



## bleifuß90 (7. November 2010)

aber trotzdem reduzieren die beiden Bugs den Spielspaß erheblich. Ich würde diese als schlampige Programmier- und Testarbeit einstufen. Und da wie ich finde jedem sowas auffallen muss frag ich mich ernsthaft die die Herren da ihre Games testen.

Nunja jetzt aber mal zurück auf das Bewertungssystem. Weil nicht jeder alles zocken kann müssen da viele Meinungen mit einfließen. Ich würde sagen unter 25 Bewertungen pro Spiel braucht man nichts veröffentlichen, weil da einfach das Widerspiegelungsbild zu einseitig ist. Da sich hier schon nichts regt hab ich meine bedenken das sich später auch ausreichend Leute melden werden die eine faire Bewertung abgeben können.


----------

